# Ibew hvac??



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey all. Saw this attachment on the Local 40 website and was wondering if anyone had any experience with or opinions about this type of thing. I am likely about to be assigned a bid for HVAC duties at my current job (which is non-IBEW) and am curious about this opportunity. I called the number at the bottom and spoke with someone who is going to get back to me about pay scale and whether a successful applicant would be an IBEW member or not. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

1. HVAC is not a part of the IBEW but UA

2. Having worked in more than one shop that had these guys on staff, the pay and benefits are significantly lower than IBEW packages.

3. While any Union job is a good opportunity electrical work is known to be top of the trades food chain.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 1. HVAC is not a part of the IBEW but UA
> 
> 2. Having worked in more than one shop that had these guys on staff, the pay and benefits are significantly lower than IBEW packages.
> 
> 3. While any Union job is a good opportunity electrical work is known to be top of the trades food chain.


Boiler makers, pipe fitters, elevator mechanics, some plumbers, have us beat.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Boiler makers, pipe fitters, elevator mechanics, some plumbers, have us beat.


I guess that depend son the local. In the areas i worked in that isn't the case for plumbers or hvac guys.

Don't know about boiler makers or elevator mechanics.

In my last company it's @$55 for electricians and $35 for hvac mechanics just wage.


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

Thought I'd update since I was able to get some more information. Turns out the position is part of the IBEW. Jmen are at $40 for HVAC and $47 for inside wiremen. HVAC positions tend to be maintenance staff positions as opposed to construction. One of the people I talked to said there is no non-compete clause in the contract because of the type of work being done through the union. In other words, you could have your own perfectly legitimate side business if you were so inclined. Local 40 serves movie studios and the like, so this makes some sense. This is for HVAC mechanics; not sure about regular electricians.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

BrettC said:


> Thought I'd update since I was able to get some more information. Turns out the position is part of the IBEW. Jmen are at $40 for HVAC and $47 for inside wiremen. HVAC positions tend to be maintenance staff positions as opposed to construction. One of the people I talked to said there is no non-compete clause in the contract because of the type of work being done through the union. In other words, you could have your own perfectly legitimate side business if you were so inclined. Local 40 serves movie studios and the like, so this makes some sense. This is for HVAC mechanics; not sure about regular electricians.


I was under the impression that electricians working on movie studios make better than that.


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was under the impression that electricians working on movie studios make better than that.


I might be reading it wrong, all the information is here:

https://www.ibewlocal40.org/pay-scale-bulletin

I gotta tell you, as an industrial maintenance tech I am deeply jealous of the shift differential for the NECA wiremen. I think ours is like $0.60!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

BrettC said:


> I might be reading it wrong, all the information is here:
> 
> https://www.ibewlocal40.org/pay-scale-bulletin
> 
> I gotta tell you, as an industrial maintenance tech I am deeply jealous of the shift differential for the NECA wiremen. I think ours is like $0.60!


I wouldn't take that job for that scale unless it was a foreman slot.


----------

